# need boating advise for Bogue Inlet



## b2thewall (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm gonna be staying at the intersection of Bogue inlet and ICW , NC in a coupla weeks with a small skiff. I don't know the area at all and don't go boating in that area at all either. Can anyone suggest a link to the "boat traffic" rules and regs. For example stay to the right , how to read buoys and channel markers , etc. I'll probably stay fairly close to the place but do want to branch out a bit to fish and get in the inlet without being that jackass that doesn't know what he's doing. Wouldn't mind some advise from someone in that area about some good places to fish as well. Thanks guys.


----------



## jeep2obx (Jul 10, 2006)

this works at most places red right return,witch means red bouy on your right while returning when in doubt stay in between red and green buoy.a GPS and depth finder and a chart you wont get lost.


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

jeep2obx said:


> this works at most places red right return,witch means red bouy on your right while returning when in doubt stay in between red and green buoy.a GPS and depth finder and a chart you wont get lost.


we had a discussion while boating....i simply slowed down and went from one side to the other and watched the depths...wherever the water was deepest was the middle of the waterway. from that we looked on either side to see which side had the marker, green on the left goin out and green on the right coming in.

i watch the depth finder and go from there.
you got me doubting now but when i get out there i remember....


----------

